

Ask HN: Best Windows CMS? - amac

I work on a Joomla CMS installation at work and have worked with Joomla, Drupal and Wordpress for a few years.<p>I'm comfortable with Apache/PHP/MySQL but don't have much experience with asp.net/IIS or indeed a Windows platform CMS.<p>Who should I look at first? Umbraco looks interesting.
======
Rust
Well, since PHP will work with IIS (not to mention that Apache and MySQL both
work on Windows, negating the need for IIS at all), is there a reason to
switch? Joomla, Drupal and Wordpress all work well on Windows servers.

That said, Umbraco is interesting if you need something in the .net space. My
few remaining Windows servers all run PHP through IIS or Apache, so I can't
really recommend anything else.

~~~
amac
Good point about not switching. I'll go into more detail; I should have
mentioned that I also act as a bridge between our IT dept and our admin,
marketing, sales dept's. In an ideal world, I (and our employees/stakeholders
I guess) see our CMS/scripting/webserver/stack etc as not being more important
than what we market to our customers/potential customers. (At the moment, it
is for sure)

With this in mind, there's probably two chief concerns; from a publishing
perspective - content - and from a technical perspective, databases.

Ideally, I'd like a system where anyone in the company (any location or
technically ability) can submit content for reviewing, approving and
publishing via branch managers. All internal content right now is on
sharepoint, so I guess a cms that can integrate with msft applications like
sharepoint, outlook, word etc would perfect. (Umbraco possibly can do this I
believe, it's not possible with Joomla - for me, it's not suitable for the
average person)

Adding to this, if we could connect our sql erp and ecommerce databases and
tie all this up in a database cluster e.g. a tightly integrated information
website with ecommerce and customer accounts capabilities.

I understand this might not be possible with an open source cms and might
require a tonne of custom development. Nevertheless, I'd be intrigued if
anyone can share their previous experiences.

~~~
nowarninglabel
<http://drupal.org/project/sharepoint>

~~~
amac
Looks interesting but alas, not ready for production. I am looking at
something that I can deploy in 1-3 months time. Drupal is awesome though, an
ideal Windows CMS would offer the same level of customization whilst allowing
the average person to produce content.

~~~
nowarninglabel
You know MS is big into the Drupal game right? If all you really feel like you
need is some guidance and maybe a bit of hand-holding, then check out
<http://www.microsoft.com/web/drupal>

